# Water heater



## corbinsdad (Sep 2, 2010)

When I light the pilot on my water heater it will fire up and run for about a minute then clicks and shuts off. The pilot and flame go out. Any ideas? The switch/thermostat was just replaced.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

check the thermocouple, might just need adjusting. it should be sorta in the pilot light flame. it could also need replacing if that doesn't help.


----------



## corbinsdad (Sep 2, 2010)

I'll check it, thanks.


----------



## corbinsdad (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for the help! I replaced the pilot assembly and that took care of it. The thermocouple was bad.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting your experience. I'll keep that in mind. It is a common enough problem and not that difficult of a fix.


----------



## Dalton Bourne (Jun 23, 2021)

There are several ways to light RV water heater pilot conveniently. Before turning on the water heater in the pilot, make sure the tank is full of water, determine if your water heater is automatic or manual, Turn on the water heater's propane tank. Remove the control panel cover of the water heater to access the controls and buttons. Turn the control knob towards the pilot. Press and hold this button to feed propane through the lines, Hold this button for a few seconds or a minute until a spark through the pilot light appears. You can now set the water heater to the desired water temperature.


----------

